# Anyone read



## BeckyFletcher (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone ever read the book, “Behavioral Issues in Horses: Why Do They Do That?” by Nicole Brickner?


----------



## ChebrysRescueHorses (Aug 21, 2019)

I've seen it and thought of buying it. Interested in knowing if it's any good.


----------



## BeckyFletcher (Apr 18, 2019)

ChebrysRescueHorses said:


> I've seen it and thought of buying it. Interested in knowing if it's any good.




I really was looking for opinion but she is actually the owner of the barn I'm moving my horse to soon and where I work part time five mornings a week. I bet the book is good, I see firsthand how she runs things. Its impressive. I'm cheaper than cheap and choosing to move my horse where its slightly more costly but because I know i'll be 101% satisfied and so will he.


----------

